# Hi from the U.K



## Frederick Russ (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to VI Kevin! You have a cool job and its nice to be able to integrate your personal composing in the mix. Glad you found us - enjoy the forum.


----------



## choir (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome Kev, nice to see you around have fun


----------



## KeviD (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for that guys. Yes I do love my job, it really doesn't feel like I'm going to work every morning!


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to VI Kev!  It's always nice to have a job you love. Have fun on the forum!


----------

